
Anybody founding an OLPC business? Here's a LiveCD of the Sugar UI - raganwald
http://olpc.download.redhat.com/olpc/streams/sdk/latest/livecd/
======
rms
What kinds of business models do you think will develop around OLPC?

Business models other than the obvious, becoming a third world dictator,
ordering a million laptops and selling them back to the first world for $250.

Equatorial Guinea is probably the best country in the world to take over, you
couldn't do any worse than the guy in charge right now.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equatorial_Guinea>

